# Home gym??



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, so lately i have zero time to get to the gym because of the hours i work. So im looking to get a home gym, anyone here able to recommend a good home gym either through personal experience or maybe someone else who has one? It has to be a good all round gym and im looking to spend no more than £500. Any info/help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Can I buy some steroids from you?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

a home gym?? you will hardly use it...if you are used to using a busy gym..then you will not use a home gym due to lack of atmosphere...

we have a stair climber and a treadmill in the house and it doesnt get used as much as we thought we would..

but they are handy to hang clothes on lol


----------

